# pains in cervix and pelvic ache, 34 weeks??



## lauralora

is anyone else around 34 weeks getting this? the baby wasnt engaged 3 days ago and i dont think my bumps dropped or anything but all day espcially when i walk around ive got some sharp pains or pressure up in my cervix (well feels like my cervix) and for the past couple of hours ive got an ache in my pelvic area.
has anyone else had this?


----------



## BigMumma01

I had this a couple of weeks ago so think it was him heading down there.... on wed i was fully engaged..and the pains i get them all the time now.. so sorry it dont get any better!! sorry hunx xxx


----------



## JadeyB

Hey hon,

I get pelvic pains all time but I think this is SPD.

I did have a weird twingy back ache this evening so was convinced labour was imminent but I am sure its not.

I'm not sure about cervical pain, I sometimes get sharp twinges in that general area. These pains have been going on for a while though.

xx


----------



## karamel

I get it too! I think its normal, at least i'd like to think it is!


----------



## mamma

im 34+4 and had alot of pelvic pain and pressure for a couple of weeks. midwife said that head is quite low and things are just stretching down there now. didnt have this in my last pregnancy. bouncing on exercise ball has helped. making my pelvis more flexible.


----------



## calais

I had terrible lower pain over a week ago. Found out yesterday bubs has already started to engage (#2 pregnancy, i thought they engage later) I also feel a scratching at my cervix and sure enough at my u/s yesterday, she has her hands up to her face. 

Im not sure if ive dropped as ive carried low the whole time but i do feel like i got a cricket ball between my legs when i bend over.


----------



## lauralora

being pregnant for the first time is a pain in the arse! every new ache and pain and im wonderin if its labour or the start of it, i guess i will just no when it really is. at the minute i feel like theres something hanging out my cervix the pressure its gross, its asif my waters will pop at any minute (not like id no how that feels lol)


----------



## vkj73

i'm 35 weeks and baby hasn't dropped yet.

i've had pelvic pain (lower pubic bone area) for about 3 weeks now. it doesn't hurt all the time, but definitely when i put my shoes on, turn over in bed, get out of the car, etc.

it can at times be quite uncomfortable.

my prenatal yoga teacher and midwife have said that it's due to things shifting and moving. my yoga instructor recommended going to a chiropractor, however, my insurance doesn't cover it.

she said it's likely to go away after baby's here. 

i found more info here:
https://www.whattoexpect.com/pregnancy/ask-heidi/pelvic-pain.aspx


----------



## calais

lauralora said:


> being pregnant for the first time is a pain in the arse! every new ache and pain and im wonderin if its labour or the start of it, i guess i will just no when it really is. at the minute i feel like theres something hanging out my cervix the pressure its gross, its asif my waters will pop at any minute (not like id no how that feels lol)

im the total opposite. My 1st pregnancy i was calm as anything and didnt stress. I was having pre labour symptoms for 5weeks and dilating but i still didnt worry. I read alot though, and thats why im so messed up this time. I know to much,well all the bad things and i think iv got every problem even if i get 1symptom. Im trying to stop tho as stress is really bad during pregnancy. I dobt know what that buldge would be that ur feeling,but i get the feeling like bubs is right there and a fist will come out lol


----------



## BigMumma01

lauralora said:


> being pregnant for the first time is a pain in the arse! every new ache and pain and im wonderin if its labour or the start of it, i guess i will just no when it really is. at the minute i feel like theres something hanging out my cervix the pressure its gross, its asif my waters will pop at any minute (not like id no how that feels lol)

hun i am feeling the exact same!!!
just been into town and felt like i was going to explode at any minute...


----------



## bunnyhop

Its baby bobbing in and out of the pelvis hun x


----------



## zolwis

I've had pains in my cervix on and off since 5 weeks :( yep, I get the pelvic pain too. I was all night up the hospital with it once (didn't relise what it was) and I seem to get it every Tuesday evening :D weird, i know - but it only happens on Tuesdays!!


----------

